# Spicy cheese bread



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Spice comes from the pepper flakes you mix into this dough or sprinkle on to before baking. 
 My recipe is from the Americas Test Kitchen cookbook I have. 
 I saw the recipe done on tv also and just had to try it. 

 I do believe it is online, chopped by someone else. You can Google it and see spicy cheese bread . 
  It's basically an easy soft dough that you roll into a log and fit into a round cake pan.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

I forgot it's recipe only and had a few pics. Dang! Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_164636.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017





 oh.. cool


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's the basic idea













IMG_20170706_165026.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_165048.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_164902.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_164834.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017







I used 2 kinds of melt cheese.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Roll a log and stretch it.. 













IMG_20170706_164803.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_165117.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017






It's covered in butter then flakes then baked.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170706_164529.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017






 good stuff.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Spicy cheese bread.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks tasty


----------



## b-one (Jul 6, 2017)

That looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow!

That looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks. :yahoo:


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah, I could eat half of that. Nicely done!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

[emoji]128077[/emoji] maybe can be done in the smoker


----------

